# Do I have to remove stucco to attach deck ledger?



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You can't attach a deck ledger through a foam board backing. It needs to be attached directly to the wood framing. You also need to flash the deck ledger properly. An alternative would be to build a free standing structure. This way the house envelope stays intact.
Ron


----------



## brandon272 (Dec 19, 2008)

They stucco'd over my wood framing. My question is, do I have to cut away the stucco to access the wood framing? If so, how difficult is to cut away stucco?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Use a very fine diamond blade to avoid chipping, but other wise it is easy to cut. You can just keep the ledger spaced from the building. Best way to keep from creating a water damaged weak spot.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree with Ron, forego attaching the ledger to the house period. Design your deck so that it will not be attached to the house, it will be "free standing". You should have no less than 1/2" between the house and the ledger board and could even put the first run of deck board a little close to the house for looks. A free-standing deck, is of course, exactly what it states. It's a work of art when done correctly. No problems with any possiblilities of water/dirt being trapped between the home and ledger board, no rot. A properly cross-braced deck structure will not wobble no matter which fat lady decides to dance on it. MY 18 x 24 deck with nine (9) steps up the backside is free standing and I have never had any problems with it. Give it a serious thought. Thanks, David


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

brandon272 said:


> They stucco'd over my wood framing. My question is, do I have to cut away the stucco to access the wood framing? If so, how difficult is to cut away stucco?


Just do what Bob said about cutting the stucco. If you go this route you will need to properly flash the ledger board and protect the rim joist of the house from water damage. How you do this will depend on the way the stucco was applied. Here in NY, older houses were tar papered, then 1/4" wood lath was installed. On top of that was galvanized diamond lath, a brown scratch coat and then a top coat.
You would need to slip a metal flashing up, under the stucco, above the ledger board. If you can't do that, you've got problems.
Use a good dust mask and goggles.
Ron


----------

